# Custom Tiller



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I was scanning my normal classifieds this morning and came across an absurd posting.

https://greensboro.craigslist.org/grd/d/need-garden-tillered/6555903098.html















Not sure if the guy that posted the want ad looking for someone to till his garden is off his rocker. His idea of a reasonable rate is $30 for a half hour job (his opinion of how long it should take) to till 16x20. Plus he dictates the use of only a rear tine tiller. Then the guy named Russ apparently exhibited some of the scam characteristics but I can't reasonably tell because somehow a neighbor's garden was added to the quote. Either way $200 per garden doesn't seem too bad priced.

The ad poster insinuates that Russ was ripping him/her off the Clinton/Obama way. I think the ad poster is also trying to rip someone off the 'Clinton/Obama way' lol. The job in my opinion is at least $31.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

And then there was that time when a guy who calls it 'tiller' and 'tillering' called somebody stupid. Bonus points for being able to politicize tillering. Maybe he should have used Tillerson instead.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

WOW.. its not a $30 job nor is it a $200 job! Even with a walk behind tiller! 
My dad does garden tilling and charges a minimum of $50 and $75 per hour if it takes longer. 
Don't do the walk behind tilling, he uses his 2120 with 72" Kuhn tiller.


----------

